# A legal way to bait??



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My grandkids attended a local hunter safety class last week. The CO who was there is the local officer for our area. When asked about picking up apples from under a tree on one's own property and relocating them elsewhere on the same parcel to hunt over* he said it was legal to do so*. That was a direct answer to a very specific question and the kids said he was asked the same question at least twice. Are we all being told the same thing by the DNR?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'd be skeptical too. Hunting where they fall is one thing, but picking them up and relocating'em is baiting you'd think ??

I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

That is why the baiting ban is going to stop the spread of CWD. If deer eat apples under the tree they fell from, no big deal.If you move those same apples to the other side of your property or anywhere else, CWD will be transmitted due to baiting!:SHOCKED::evilsmile


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Baiting is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.​


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

JWICKLUND said:


> Baiting is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.​


Farmers 'put out' a huge variety of food materials.... :lol:


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ultra-Light said:


> Farmers 'put out' a huge variety of food materials.... :lol:


Farmers "plant" and harvest a huge variety of food materials. Unless you are a plot farmer, most farmers do this to make some kind of living or to feed livestock. Not to entice or lure animals for hunting.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Ultra-Light said:


> Farmers 'put out' a huge variety of food materials.... :lol:


They don't do it for hunting purposes.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

We all know what baiting is...... we need to just except the regulations and stop looking for ways to get around it.

We all also know that the ban on baiting will not "stop" the spread of CWD if it is in the wild heard.....nor was the ban enacted for that reason. It is in place to help reduce the chances of CWD being spread by reducing nose to nose feeding. The ban on baiting is something that we can do proctively do to protect the resource. We need to stop thinking about our own selfish reasons....ban together and stop trying to find ways around the baiting rules.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

What amazes me is how many yard/non hunters think their yard feeders are OK to use.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Ultra-Light said:


> *Farmers 'put out' a huge variety of food materials....*





skipper34 said:


> Farmers "plant" and harvest a huge variety of food materials. Unless you are a plot farmer, most farmers do this to make some kind of living or to feed livestock. Not to entice or lure animals for hunting.





JWICKLUND said:


> They don't do it for hunting purposes.


Thank you for the education guys, but, I think you mis-understood my statement. *Indirectly*, farmers 'put out' a huge variety of food materials for 'my hunting purposes'. I suppose it is my only 'legal way' of getting near a bait pile. Farm hunting on permissable land is a good thing right now, due to yet more restrictions. 

Can't chum the deer. Can't chum the fish. What else can I not do?


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I keep referring in these various 'bait' threads to the 'town meeting' the DNR held in Walker a little more than 2 weeks ago. Many of the questions I see brought up as posts within a M-S thread, or even as stand-alone threads were asked by the audience at that meeting (I've seen estimates that about200 were in the audience)................

....anyway.......the question was asked at that meeting: _"can I rake up the acorns that fall in my yard and place them in the woods for my hunting"_

the answer was along the line of: 
_"Yes, you CAN do it. But it is illegal and you will be cited."_

I thought that pretty well answered the question.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a side note: The state where we bear hunt has a srtict no baiting policy. Before each hunt we douse ourselves with tuna, and sardines. A little peanut butter on our boots and were off. Great cover scent.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

averageguy said:


> That is why the baiting ban is going to stop the spread of CWD. If deer eat apples under the tree they fell from, no big deal.If you move those same apples to the other side of your property or anywhere else, CWD will be transmitted due to baiting!:SHOCKED::evilsmile


In a perfect world, we could make the deer stop all contact with each other and prevent the spread of the disease. Since we can't do that, stopping the things we can that contribute to deer coming into close contact with each other is our best alternative. Why the sportspeople of this state insist on finding ways around, or outright violating this rule is amazing. You don't need bait to kill deer.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

brdhntr said:


> In a perfect world, we could make the deer stop all contact with each other and prevent the spread of the disease. Since we can't do that, stopping the things we can that contribute to deer coming into close contact with each other is our best alternative. Why the sportspeople of this state insist on finding ways around, or outright violating this rule is amazing. You don't need bait to kill deer.


 there is always someone trying to find a way around things. .


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Mar 25, 2008)

GettinBucky said:


> We all know what baiting is...... we need to just except the regulations and stop looking for ways to get around it.
> 
> We all also know that the ban on baiting will not "stop" the spread of CWD if it is in the wild heard.....nor was the ban enacted for that reason. It is in place to help reduce the chances of CWD being spread by reducing nose to nose feeding. The ban on baiting is something that we can do proctively do to protect the resource. We need to stop thinking about our own selfish reasons....ban together and stop trying to find ways around the baiting rules.


 
If you read perca's post, he is simply asking whether the this CO is confused or misinformed, I did not read anywhere that he is trying to "get around" the baiting ban.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm finding out it all depends on who you ask. There was a a thread like this yesterday where members were trying to define the true meaning of the words used by the DNR and it was deleted so I'm surprised this one still exists. Maybe there's something they dont want you to know or find out around here.

CB


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for the support. Indeed I am not trying to get around the rules. I just wanted to know if other CO's have the same interpretation as the one does for my area. His position is that he would not cite a hunter who collects apples from under a tree and re-loates them on the same parcel of property where the hunting stand is.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

perca said:


> Thanks for the support. Indeed I am not trying to get around the rules. I just wanted to know if other CO's have the same interpretation as the one does for my area. His position is that he would not cite a hunter who collects apples from under a tree and re-loates them on the same parcel of property where the hunting stand is.


id call and talk to a supervisor and ask them. . if he is telling people that then in the woods confronted by a CO is not going to be a fun way to find out. .


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Perca, Mike is correct. If you know the name of the CO, I would call and talk to a supervisor. They may be confusing some people and I would hate to see someone get in trouble over some bad information from a CO.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

p.23 - "Food plots, naturally occurring foods,, standing agricultural crops, OR FOOD PLACED AS A RESULT OF USING NORMAL AGRICULTURAL PRACTICES ARE NOT CONSIDERED TO BE BAITING OR FEEDING. 
FARMER BROWN has cull carrots which he has no market for. It is a normal agricultural practice for him to dump them in the woods on the back forty. This is not considered to be "baiting", it was not done to entice, attract, or lure deer as an aid to hunting whereas food plots are planted for that express purpose.


----------

